# Game 82 Thread: Lakers vs Blazers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (55-26, T-1st Place)

vs.









Portland Trailblazers (41-40, 3rd Place)

Wednesday, 7:00 pm 
at Trail Blazers 
TV: KCAL, NBALP 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

</center>


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Last game of the season! Lakers blow out the the blazers by +20!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This is going to be a fantastic game to watch. Should be a close game, I don't think it'll be a blowout, although the Blazers don't care much at this time of the season.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

For Once in My Life I Am a Warriors Fan For One Day 
And This Game, I Wouldnt be to Sure About :uhoh:


This is The Last Game of the Preseason
The Real Thing Starts This Weekend


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Lakers-106
Blazers-97


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh so now Kobe wants the blonde girls to leave the room.
Where was that kind of thinking in July.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Gary Payton really hurts us. We are a much better team with Derek Fisher at PG.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Malone injured at the end of the half, looks like the knee.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Malone injured at the end of the half, looks like the knee.


Doesnt look good.. He just went straight to the locker room without anyone examining him first


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Gary Payton really hurts us. We are a much better team with Derek Fisher at PG.


He's just having a slow start.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Wasnt it the ankle? These guys on the radio broadcast said it was..


....it better not be serious


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Un-Freakin-Believable! 

I hope he's alright.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Karl's injury isn't serious, apparently it's just an ankle sprain. He went straight to the locker room because it was the end of the half.



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Gary Payton really hurts us. We are a much better team with Derek Fisher at PG.


:laugh:


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Hoping its a rolled ankle and nothing to do with the knee.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

well on LG.net they are saying its a rolled ankle.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

And now George is hurt. :no:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

On ESPN they said it was a "severe" sprain. 



However, this is Karl Malone, so a "severe" sprain to Malone is probaby equivalent to a rolled ankle to another player.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Anderson is one clutch mofo.

One more chance though 8 sec left, down 3


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe is clutch.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kobe just loves feasting on Trail Blazers. So delicious.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!


  

How the hell did Kobe make that???


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

can anyone post a clip of that 3pt shot?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Golden State up by 7 with 5.5 minutes left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Only an idiot couldn't love Kobe. This guy is a true talent man. What a freaking shot and player.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Double OT


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Kings lost. :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

This is the most exciting final day of the regular season ever.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

man.. so if we win rockets.. if we lose Mavericks.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

C'mon guys.. You can do it.. Get the Division title.. Watch Shaq and Slava foul out though.. :sigh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> man.. so if we win rockets.. if we lose Mavericks.


Yep. It's tough matchup either way. Such is life in the Western Conference.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The idiots at NBA.com say the Lakers won 102 to100.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

now it says we lost..


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

HOW LUCKY IS KOBE...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:jawdrop: 


THANK THE LORD, LADIES AND GENTS THE LAKERS JUST WON THE PAC


----------



## samdge (Feb 3, 2004)

I didn't see the game and was following it on sportsline.. but did kobe hit a three with 1.0 seconds left?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Kobe Bryant is pissed off. 



Watch out NBA.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

KOBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
not a bad way to end a regular season that was so troubling!
lets go to the playoffs!!!!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> HOW CLUTCH IS KOBE...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Muwahahahaha at the Blazer board. They are on suicide watch. Hahahaha. Kobe Bryant is the most talented basketball player walking this earth (outside of Kevin Garnett).


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Go Kobe!!!!!!!!!!! OMG  

Oh and nice find Kobe to Cook with like a minute left :clap:


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

some call it luck.. some call it clutch


either way..






GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!

YOUR NEW PACIFIC DIVISION AND SOON TO BE NBA CHAMPIONS!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Oh my god!*

I can't believe what I just saw.

By the way, the Kings must stink more than us to lose to GS playing back to back.:yes:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> HOW LUCKY IS KOBE...


Scratch that. The question is "how damn good is Kobe?"


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*OMG!!! ANOTHER LAST MINUTE GAME WINNING SHOT BY KOBE!!! LAKERS WIN!! *    :worship: :clap: 

What a way to end the season!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

We're #2!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

BRING ON YAO

Post 2100
:vbanana: :banana: :vbanana:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Muwahahahaha at the Blazer board. They are on suicide watch. Hahahaha. Kobe Bryant is the most talented basketball player walking this earth (outside of Kevin Garnett).


If you REALLY want to laugh, go check out KingsFans.com. That place looks like it just got hit by a tornado.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey, im not sure if im correct on this. But lets say this

1.Wolves
8.Denver

2.Lakers
7.Rockets

3.Spurs
6.Grizz

4.Kings
5.Mavs

Now lets say the Spurs win and so do the Lakers

Now its 

Spurs
vs.
Lakers 

Who has homecourt advantage? After the first round, doesnt it come down to record? But i may be wrong on this so please verify...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hey, im not sure if im correct on this. But lets say this
> 
> 1.Wolves
> ...


The Spurs do.
Its gonna be one exciting playoffs in the Western Conference this year. All those matchups look like they can go to 7 games


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kobe was lucky on both shots, but only Kobe could make those... ITs quite amazing, Kobe ALWAYS manages to get the ball.. Why dont they triple team him or something, make someone ELSE shoot the damn ball...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

BTW, since you're here, is BJax going to be available for the playoffs? I haven't seen him the last few games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> If you REALLY want to laugh, go check out KingsFans.com. That place looks like it just got hit by a tornado.
> ...


I think I will head over there right now. Not to flame but to laugh. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

My jaw fell off. 

Luckily for me, I have my trusty keyboard!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> BTW, since you're here, is BJax going to be available for the playoffs? I haven't seen him the last few games.


It doesn't matter now Pinball. We're playin the frickin Mavs. The best offensive team in the damn league. With or without BJax we'll still lose to the Mavs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> BTW, since you're here, is BJax going to be available for the playoffs? I haven't seen him the last few games.


Yes he will, he said if its not healed 100% by the playoffs hell just play anywayz... Because he didnt want to hurt it before the playoffs he sat out. Now hell have the offseason to heal, he is just going to play through it...



> It doesn't matter now Pinball. We're playin the frickin Mavs. The best offensive team in the damn league. With or without BJax we'll still lose to the Mavs.


Ugh... Thats the Kings spirit i was looking for... Go on the Kings board and see my explantion as to why, i quitely was rooting for the Lakers to beat the Blazers and the Kings to lose...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Any news on Malone? At first i thought it was his knee... Then i saw it was his ankle...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Any news on Malone? At first i thought it was his knee... Then i saw it was his ankle...


they said severe sprained ankle. I'm not really sure. 


(like my sig now?) :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> they said severe sprained ankle. I'm not really sure.
> ...


:greatjob:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Thumbs up for the "Like my sig now" not the Malone injury, i dont wish injury on any team...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> :greatjob:


:cheers:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So the Kings are going to loose to the Mavs and then win the NBA championship?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> So the Kings are going to loose to the Mavs and then win the NBA championship?


:yes: Hell Yea. :yes: 

GO KINGSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: Hell Yea. :yes:
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Mavs4Life (Oct 22, 2003)

What I really want to know is, how in the hell did the Sacramento Kings (who had the best record in the league for the better part of the season) lose to the Golden State Warriors??? The Warriors showed they had a lot of heart, but they didn't have ERICK DAMPIER, NICK VAN EXEL, SPEEDY CLAXTON, TROY MURPHY, or AVERY JOHNSON. I mean come on, that's like half their team. I know that in the NBA, because of the talent level, anyone can beat anyone on any given night, but I honestly didn't think the Warriors had a chance in hell. As much as I like what happened today, I really don't get it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

One of the most stunning clutch performances I've seen in quite some time. Scratch that, the 24 point outburst against the Magic by Kobe earlier this season was better.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe took the air out of Rose Garden, it was that great!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

How about that Slava Medvedenko?

He shot horribly from outisde (3-13) but still continued to play hard and snatched 14 rebounds and 3 steals. He did a commendable job defending Shareef and Randolph as well.

But the man last night was Kobe Bryant. How sweet was it that he hit the first 3 on former laker, Ruben patterson, to tie it up. Then the foul on Patterson to stop an easy dunk. And finally the 3 to win the game and the divsion.



> "It was a great shot by the young fellow," O'Neal said. "He told us, 'Set me a good pick and we're going home with a win.' That's the sign of a great player, a great, confident shot."
> 
> Afterward, Bryant gave Patterson an autographed pair of his shoes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This is my impersenation of the Blazer fans last night:

 :jawdrop:   :jawdrop:   :jawdrop: 

It can be used for Kings fans also :laugh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL ghiman.

..and yeah guys, give credit to Slava. :clap:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Greatest game I've been to in awhile. Kobe was awesome I hate him so much, although respect his game more than anyones in the league. I would like to point out that the refs AGAIN gave you guys an unfair advantage at the end of regulation. POrtland inbounds to a soaring Theo Ratliff for an alleyoop dunkthat would have won the game. Shaq fouled himbefore he touched the ball which the refs called. However. On a dead ball foul the team getting fouled gets a free throw and the ball out of bounds. Once again Laker bias raised it's ugly head. I'm not whining though, Portland had nothing to play for and the Lakers were great last night. I'd like one of you that isn't looking through purple and yellow glasses to understand the frustration the rest of the league has. I know sucks to be us. Anyway congrats and now go lose in the semis to the Spurs.


P.S. do you guys feel Phil Jackson is over rated? Your team isn't that strong when both superstars aren't playing for him. I've always wanted laker fans opinion on that


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Phil Jackson is not overrated. If it wasn't for him, Kobe and Shaq wouldn't have 3 rings.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I guess this means that the Kings wont be raising another Pacific banner.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> "It was a great shot by the young fellow," said O'Neal, who was upset with himself for missing a free throw after a dunk tied the score at 95-95 with 34.8 seconds left in the first overtime. "He said, 'Yo (Brian Cook) set us a good pick and we're going home.' That's the sign of a great player, a great confident guy. It was a good shot by him and I'm happy for him."


:clap:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice avatar Brian.


----------

